# Nice House...



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a nice little house we wrapped up today. All the trim around the whole house was never primed. Second you touched it with a scraper it was down to bare wood. All corners of gutters were never properly sealed, causing alot of leaking, so pretty much every corner needed replaced after we sealed them. It amazes me the hacks they use to build these million dollar homes.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice little pad :thumbsup:

Cool choice of color - Goes real nice with the brickwork. I hope you got the rake out to get rid of the ladder imprints on that garden


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Nice little pad :thumbsup:
> 
> Cool choice of color - Goes real nice with the brickwork. I hope you got the rake out to get rid of the ladder imprints on that garden


Was the last thing we did. All the landscaping is brand new, so had to keep it looking that way. :thumbup:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Really nice home. You would think that you would get what you pay for - but there is always a way to cut a corner I guess.

I actually think a contrasting color would have made that trim pop. Maybe a chocolate color or something. Still nice though!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, and I'm glad there were no injuries with the ladder gym.
BTW, I am biding a job very similar, what was the rate you charged?
Oh yaa, and what size tip did you use?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks great, and I'm glad there were no injuries with the ladder gym.
> BTW, I am biding a job very similar, what was the rate you charged?
> Oh yaa, and what size tip did you use?


Was about $1 per ln ft, $.50 per ln ft for downspouts, $19 per door, $42 per garage door, and $60 per ceiling (4 total). We supplied the Duration. Ohhh and we don't spray. 2" brush only. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Was about $1 per ln ft, $.50 per ln ft for downspouts, $19 per door, $42 per garage door, and $60 per ceiling (4 total). We supplied the Duration. Ohhh and we don't spray. 2" brush only. :thumbup:


I used a 1'' brush stupid.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is that Timmy's work vehicle I see?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is that Timmy's work vehicle I see?


thats what i was wondering. where is your ladder rack tim?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanna know when is the bank gonna foreclose on that McMansion ?

(BTW, nice job. I woulda been tempted to paint some golden arches on the garage doors)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

daArch said:


> I wanna know when is the bank gonna foreclose on that McMansion ?
> 
> (BTW, nice job. I woulda been tempted to paint some golden arches on the garage doors)


how funny would that have been?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> how funny would that have been?


I don't know.

Judge for yourself:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I was hoping you were going to do that Bill
Dude rolling up in a rover would be soooo pissed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> I was hoping you were going to do that Bill
> Dude rolling up in a rover would be soooo pissed.


The thought has me ROFLMAO. 

Almost worth a trip down to P-burgh with a can of yellow spray paint.

Where can I pick you up ?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is that Timmy's work vehicle I see?


Too bad he didn't post the pics when we loaded up to leave. I was sitting on top off the ladders. :yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> The thought has me ROFLMAO.
> 
> Almost worth a trip down to P-burgh with a can of yellow spray paint.
> 
> Where can I pick you up ?


Bill, thats the second time you thought about coming to Pittsburgh. I told you i'll put you up, C'mon down brother and see how we do things.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Too bad he didn't post the pics when we loaded up to leave. I was sitting on top off the ladders. :yes:


Huh? If you remember, I told you I wasn't comfortable with taking photos of you posing on my equipment. People just won't understand.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

daArch said:


> The thought has me ROFLMAO.
> 
> Almost worth a trip down to P-burgh with a can of yellow spray paint.
> 
> Where can I pick you up ?


Carter has provided me with plenty of quality Rustoleum spray paint with which we can paint the arches. Maybe automotive primer, yellow base, fog some gold on top, and clear coat it with some poly? I bet I can hitch hike to madison, pick me up there?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's what I call job security! :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> That's what I call job security! :thumbup:


thats why your buying the beers.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> thats why your buying the beers.


Last house we did the owner gave me a 30 pack. Was also my daughters birthday that weekend, so we bought LOTS of beer. I think I have enough beer to last 3 of us a whole weekend. Bring extra spray paint.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I got it covered.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I will bring the whole gang. Cept I used the can of white.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good stooges act.

Can I play Moe ?

You can fight it out who will be Larry and Curly. 

Timmy can be Joe Besser.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> That's what I call job security! :thumbup:


What the hell are you calling job security? Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I will bring the whole gang. Cept I used the can of white.


Thats all your makeup and hair spray you little B*tch.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> What the hell are you calling job security? Where the hell did that come from?


When one paints thee arches on thee door, I shall get called to paint them again. Job security fool. :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> When one paints thee arches on thee door, I shall get called to paint them again. Job security fool. :whistling2:


B 4 you paint over the arches please order me two double 1/4 pounders................K?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> When one paints thee arches on thee door, I shall get called to paint them again. Job security fool. :whistling2:


seriously tim? you didn't get that?

JNLP, we gotta paint it, then Bill and I are going to show up in the morning, ring the bell, and ask for a couple double quarter pounders with cheese and a large drink. Oh can you just supersize that?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> seriously tim? you didn't get that?
> 
> JNLP, we gotta paint it, then Bill and I are going to show up in the morning, ring the bell, and ask for a couple double quarter pounders with cheese and a large drink. Oh can you just supersize that?


Now your jumping into my brain waves. I came up with the idea to order some food b 4 the arches are removed. Now your acting like it was your idea. Then you add a twist of "oh, can you supersize that"?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> seriously tim? you didn't get that?
> 
> JNLP, we gotta paint it, then Bill and I are going to show up in the morning, ring the bell, and ask for a couple double quarter pounders with cheese and a large drink. Oh can you just supersize that?


Keep my thoughts out of your head.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

you think your the only one that orders double quarter pounders? Cheese, mac sauce, no pickle here. Really tim? you think I want your thoughts in my head?


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sooner or later Tim's smackass list will read:

Smackass list. ewingpainting, johnthepainter, JNLP,tsunamicontract, rest of PaintTalk.com members...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Really tim? you think I want your thoughts in my head?


:yes: How else will you be able to function?


----------

